
Presumi – Create trackable resumes and manage your job applications - presumi
https://presumi.com/
======
presumi
We created a product to help applying for multiple jobs (spreadsheets and
sticky notes are an outdated and broken system). We just wanted to get your
thoughts if possible, and maybe you'll find it helpful / interesting. Thanks
:)

------
DrScump
It doesn't accept email addresses with certain characters (e.g. "+")

~~~
presumi
Okay thanks friend. We've had some other issues with custom domains so we'll
have a look into this :)

